# Service/overhaul in Milton Keynes.



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Good evening,

I'm considering upgrading from my current dualit Espressevo to a second hand Silvia. Not knowing the history and service record I would like to get the machine serviced. A good descale, backflush, Strip and clean, seals and O-rings replaced etc.

I understand I can probably do most of the work myself, but for the first time at least I'd like to get it done by someone with experience.

Does anyone have any recommendations for anyone in/around the Milton Keynes/Buckingham areas??

Also, can anyone suggest what I might expect to pay?

many thanks

david


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Bella Barista are in Wellingborough - since they stock the machines they might be able to help


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you know what year it is, has the seller given you any clues on how long he has had it and if he has done any work to it?

Backflush/descale/strip and clean and some o rings will be easy to do yourself if you have a basic knowledge of how a set of tools work....

Maybe just pull some shots when you get it and see what happens, it might not need much doing to it.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Do you know what year it is, has the seller given you any clues on how long he has had it and if he has done any work to it?
> 
> Backflush/descale/strip and clean and some o rings will be easy to do yourself if you have a basic knowledge of how a set of tools work....
> 
> Maybe just pull some shots when you get it and see what happens, it might not need much doing to it.


Only that it's a V3 and has only been filled with mineral water.

My concern is 2 fold:

1) People have been known to lie. (No accusation levelled at the party concerned, it's just a fact!)

2) While I'm pretty handy with toolset, and rarely have any parts left over when reassembling something, I doubt I'd have all the parts and bits to hand. I know I'd need a group head gasket, a boiler O ring and probably a new shower plate screen, I wouldn't know what other parts might be required, or any particular tools. I wouldn't want my new toy in pieces for a week or more while I'm awaiting an endless supply of deliveries for this gasket and that Torq driver.

Having it professionally serviced would at least give me a decent footing to start with. Having only used a Dualit up until now (yes I know, I know!) I wouldn't want to be battling up hill against a problem with the machine I'm not experienced enough to detect.

That said, I'm guessing if someone has gone as far as investing in a Rancilio and upgraded from there, they're more likely to be something of an aficionado and hopefully take some degree of care of their machine.

Ive dropped Bella Barista a line (thanks chewy) and will see what they say. I've had a quote from "Ferrari espresso" for £60 (plus £20 for the shower screen which seems steep, and p&p) but they're based in Bridgend.

Anyone have experience with them?

Thanks all,


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Would advise to see it in action. If the owner is a coffee head s/he will have used mineral water if the local water is hard to avoid danger of limescale build up. The machine is pretty straight forward. If it's working properly, would recommend saving your money vis a vis the service and run some descaler through and also backflush.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would agree with the Sys /Kid, if the owner was into coffee it "should" be fine, always worth cleaning and D/scaling though. Get used to / familiar with it, if you then have a problem there is plenty of advice /help/ support on the forum. As a last resort you can then have it serviced if the need occurs.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> I would agree with the Sys /Kid, if the owner was into coffee it "should" be fine, always worth cleaning and D/scaling though. Get used to / familiar with it, if you then have a problem there is plenty of advice /help/ support on the forum. As a last resort you can then have it serviced if the need occurs.


Speaking of water, and slightly off topic from my original post, I live in an exceedingly hard water area, upwards of 400ppm.

I have a whole house water softener, and a Brita filter tap. which is best to use in my machine, softened, filtered or bottled mineral?

the softened water works less well in my steam generator iron and I've since read it's not ideal. Is the Brita suficcient? Does mineral water not cause a significant build up in the machine as well? It does after all have mineral content. (Quite a significant one in some cases)


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the assistance all. I ended up missing out on the Silvia so am gonna look to a Classic in the meantime and see how I get on with that.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Would still be interested in peoples views on water though....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bottled mineral has never failed me. No sign of scale after 2years in my Duetto

No scale after more than 6 years in my old Gaggia Classic

Ferrari's in Bridgend are good service engineers

Rancilio parts are not cheap


----------

